# Stabilization of the Fork / Safe grip.



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

This is in Spanish but you are going to understand just watching ... This give us the same stabilization than the ProDiablo system... So comfortable and give you a safe system to grip.

Thanks for your comments and your likes in youTube !!

Regards !!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've seen the lanyard used similarly by Flix here ...http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31042-the-mcs-a-compact-aluminium-shooter-with-exchangable-outfit/page-2#entry418960
It's a great technique. Thanks for sharing. Also, beautiful slingshot.

I wish I spoke Spanish.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent tip, gracias por compartir.


----------

